# How to check for genuine lifetime subs?



## ismangil (May 22, 2006)

Hi all,

If I bought a unit from eBay with lifetime subs, how can I check whether it is really genuine?

Thanks!


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

The lifetime service is set on TiVo's servers and is linked with the Service/Serial number of the unit.

Check the service number on the rear of the unit is the same as the software.

Should start with 023-0000-60**-****

Then check it matches on the screen which reads its value to what is flashed on the system board in...

TiVo Button - > Messages and Setup -> System Information

This will also tell the status of that service number on the tivo servers (Assuming tivo has dialled in after you received the unit).

Should read 5 : Lifetime Service


----------



## ismangil (May 22, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> The lifetime service is set on TiVo's servers and is linked with the Service/Serial number of the unit.


Thanks for the detailed answer! :up: The lifetime subs inclusive price doesn't seem to add up... I think it will be better to go bare and add it myself.

Somewhat related: are there any minimum period for the monthly sub?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Don't quite understand about it not adding up?????

Check the system info on the tivo menu, what does it say??

And you can cancel the monthly sub anytime.


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

ismangil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If I bought a unit from eBay with lifetime subs, how can I check whether it is really genuine?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you mean: is it possible for en eBay seller to LIE and say it has a lifetime sub when it hasn't

The answer is - yes - the ebay seller could be lying. You would only know if you switched it on and checked the menu.

You may want to get around this by collecting the item in person (cash on collection) or ... buy one without the lifetime sub and pay it yourself.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

That is why I also said about checking the service number on the rear of the box matches the service number reported in the menu. It is easy for a naughty ebayer to have one genuine service number for lifetime and clone them to loads of system boards and sell them as lifetimes. Before people ask, this is classed as service theft and the methods of doing this will not be discussed by myself.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Jo.Cassady said:


> You would only know if you switched it on and checked the menu.


Unfortunately, even that's no guarantee.

If you replace the drive in an unsubbed machine with one recently imaged from a machine _with_ a lifetime sub, then the the TSN will match the label on the back (it's read from the motherboard) but the account status will show as "5: Lifetime" until you make a test or daily call. And even then you can't be sure that the daily call script hasn't been hacked... 

The only _safe_ thing to do is to call TiVo CS with the TSN and ask them if the machine has a lifetime sub. If they moan about "Data Protection" ask them to check the Broadcast Systems Monitor instead of the account as that doesn't access any of the current account holder's information.

As for prices, a quick check on eBay reveals that, as has always been the case, machines with lifetime subs are still going for less than the typical price of an unsubbed machine plus the cost of a sub - so you're right that they don't "add up" - but the discrepancy is in your favour


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

It's all supply & demand

There appears to be mass exodus to Sky HiDef. Please are using the sale to fund the new Sky HD Box

Most of them reluctantly. 


From someone who has left tivo (sold it when the box failed about a year ago) - hang on to it! Nothing is more reliable and easy to use.


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

ismangil said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer! :up: The lifetime subs inclusive price doesn't seem to add up... I think it will be better to go bare and add it myself.


Lifetime subbed TiVos have never managed to fetch the £199 extra that they should be worth.

Remember though TiVo will not help with tech support if the TiVo is not in your name and they are now contacting registered owners of life subbed units to confirm it was sold legitimately.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

For comparison, I bought a Lifetime TiVo (no upgrades) for £215.01. That seems to be the going price.

The only thing you can do - once you've bought it - is hook it up to the phone line and perform a test call or a daily call. Once that's done go into Messages & Setup -> System information.

That should tell you if it's a lifetime account. If it's not - contact the seller and/or leave negative feedback.

T


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The only sure way of checking lifetime is to use a disk image from another tivo, then do a daily call, and see if it stays/changes to lifetime status.

Some lifetimes show up just as "3: account in good standing" though don't they ?


----------

